# Your Assistance Is Needed.



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi folks!

My debate with Bob Wilkin concludes today (I'm typing my closing statement now). We're fielding questions from the audience.

I know all the Arminian folk will be tossing tons of questions my way, so I'd love to see some of you toss some questions to Wilkin (or both of us).

Here's the info.

[quote:7a73770114][b:7a73770114]Request for Questions from the Audience[/b:7a73770114]

The participants of this debate are preparing to present their closing statements. Both have agreed to field questions from the audience when the formal part of the debate is complete. After their closings are posted, they will respond to some questions from the audience. Hopefully there will be enough interest to present at least 3 questions to each of the participants. If you are following this debate and have a question for either one of the participants, please email the question to:

[b:7a73770114][email protected][/b:7a73770114]

A number of the questions will be posted to the debate forum for a response. Questions should be received no later than Sunday July 11th, 2004. Please specify whether the question is to be directed towards Dr. Wilkin, Kerry Gilliard, or both.[/quote:7a73770114]

Here's the link to the debate:
http://theologicallycorrect.com/studycenter/modules.php?name=Forums&amp;file=viewtopic&amp;t=13

(shorter version without extra posts and conversation)

and also:

http://www.reachingforchrist.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=627


----------



## blhowes (Jun 30, 2004)

Kerry,
I haven't had a chance to read through the whole debate yet, so forgive me if this question was already addressed.

Acts 17:30 And the times of this ignorance God winked at; but now commandeth all men every where to repent: 

That sounds pretty all encompassing to me - all men everywhere are commanded to repent. Is there any place in the new testament that says that this command has been rescinded?

Bob


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Jul 2, 2004)

i just read the debate. it was very interesting. when i read the debate topic i held that repentance it NOT necessary for salvation, but after reading it i was convinced by your arguments and the passages you quoted. i cannot think of a good question to ask, but if you give me one to ask him i will e-mail it in.

thank you for taking the time to edify the body of Christ.

i have a few simple question for you:
1) is this view held by ALL Calvinists or is this a debate between Calvinists?
2) do you know of any books that deal with this topic?

again thanks!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 3, 2004)

1. It's not a debate between Calvinists. Wilkin is a dispensationalist and further, he's from the 'free grace' side of dispensationalism. His view amounts to antinomianism. He's nowhere near Calvinistic. I'd probably label him (after this debate) as a 4 and a half point Arminian. 
His use of certain terms interchangably and lack of precise definition of terms is one of the main reasons the debate seemed muddled at points.... at least on his end.

2. John MacArthur's three books on the subject - The Gospel According to Jesus (Revised and Expanded), Hard To Believe and Faith Works: The Gospel According to the Apostles. I don't have Hard to Believe, but I'm betting that if you get the first two books, you probably won't need Hard to Believe.


----------

